# Great morning in the surf



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

Got started by 5:30 again this morning.
I started off throwing a 1/2 ounce silver spoon and got 5 blues on the first 10 casts. Got cut off shortly after and tried a gold spoon and ended up with 3 more blues and 4 ladies on it. 
Then I went to sand fleas and again today the whiting are just eating it up. Got 3 undersized Pomps and a rat red too.

Final tally 
24 Whiting
8 Blues
4 ladies
3 Pomps
1 red


----------



## Sea Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

Great for u man, what beach?


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

Destin, about two miles east of the pass.
I spent a lot more time catching fleas this morning than fishing .
Yesterday they were really thick but I had to work for them this morning.


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

What size combo are you using? I want to get a surf combo as most of my stuff is lighter 3000 combos but do have a sustain 5000 reel I might be able to use.


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

Hey man, I am only using a Shimano Sedona 2500 on a 7 foot medium action rod for the whiting and pompano . The Whitings and Pomps were all caught within 30 yards of the waters edge. I know most people like to use long rods and get out over the breakers but I don't have any of those 10 foot plus rods.
I have a new Battle 5000 combo and haven't even taken it down to the beach.
For casting spoons and such I use a Shimano Curado on a medium action .


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

Dang that's a nice haul :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

Thats awesome to know! So many times I don't want to take my yak anywhere and thought I didn't have a large enough combo for the surf. That being said, I am going to try my luck this weekend!


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

Yeah go use the setup you have , it's fun catching those fish on light tackle. 
I'm going again in the morning and hoping for a repeat. Maybe the Pomps will be a little bigger then. Lol


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

awesome fishing that is a haul


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

tigershark said:


> awesome fishing that is a haul


Thanks ! 
My wife even wants in on it tomorrow . I bought her a nice little Okuma Trio 30 to break in tomorrow .


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

this is the time of the year u dont need surf rods to surf fish a few 7 ft ultralights will do the job


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

And it's fun as hell fighting them on light tackle in the surf.


----------

